
Drowning in a sea of bricks: Why NBA bigs struggle at the line - qzervaas
http://www.espn.com.au/nba/story/_/id/17115866/real-root-nba-intentional-foul-epidemic
======
blackflame7000
Really cool article! I had always gone on the assumption that hand size was a
factor but the article made a great point on the fact that Kawhi Leonard(who
has huge hands) still shot well above 80%.

